# Make a whistle from scrap?



## Jawn (Oct 29, 2014)

I have some 1" aluminum tubing laying around (used to be a windchime). I've got a piece about a foot long. I am thinking I might want to make a whistle with it (just to practice). Are there any formulas for how to make it work (distance between the base and bottom of the tube, or thickness of the air gap)?


----------



## Andre (Oct 29, 2014)

Just experiment to find out. Too many variables in making something musical, just start with a light V saw cut the open it up with a file till it sounds right.

If it turns out well, please post pictures or better yet a video.


----------



## GarageGuy (Oct 29, 2014)

Andre is right.  I saw a "how it's made" tv show where they were making pipe organs.  Even though they knew the diameters and lengths of pipe needed for the notes they were trying to make, each one had to be adjusted and tuned by hand.  It looked like more of an art than a manufacturing process.

GG


----------



## Chipper5783 (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Make a whistle?*

Guy Lautard's has plans for a whistle in  "Machinist Bedside Reader", vol 2, pg 134


----------



## Terrywerm (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: Make a whistle?*

If you simply start cutting notches in the tube, you'll end up with nothing but a lot of small chips and a tube that doesn't whistle. Have a look here for some good basic whistle info: http://www.fonema.se/whistle/hotwhiz.html

Some other sites that have information that you may find useful:

http://www.absoluteastronomy.com/topics/Steam_whistle#encyclopedia

http://www.absoluteastronomy.com/topics/Train_whistle


----------



## Jawn (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Make a whistle?*



terrywerm said:


> If you simply start cutting notches in the tube, you'll end up with nothing but a lot of small chips and a tube that doesn't whistle. Have a look here for some good basic whistle info: http://www.fonema.se/whistle/hotwhiz.html


Thanks! Exactly the kind of info I was looking for.


----------

